# Does this sound like cancer again?



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Last July, I had a lobectomy, there were two large nodules and papillary microcarcinoma was found in the lobe itslef, not the nodules. The cancer was found after surgery in the pathology report. As soon as I found out, I wanted completion surgery, but the surgeon refused, saying it was not necessary since the cancer was small. I strongly disagreed, but lost the fight.

I went back in October for an ultrasound, and they found new very small nodules on the right lobe. They were not there at the time of surgery. The doctor said they were too small to biopsy, just 2mm.

Last month, I went for another ultrasound and the nodules were now 7mm and 4mm. In the last week, my voice has gotten very hoarse again and I'm having difficulty swallowing.

When nodules grow quickly like this, is that an indication that cancer is likely? I'm thinking that it is, since I had the other nodules for two years that stayed pretty much the same size until the cancer showed up. Then they grew very quickly until I felt like I was slowly being choked every day. I'm not quite at that point yet, but my throat seems tighter every day.

I have an appointment with the surgeon on the 22nd of this month at a new hospital, and my plan is to schedule surgery for April when I'm on vacation. But every doctor seems to think I'm over-reacting. What do you all think?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

butterfly said:


> Last July, I had a lobectomy, there were two large nodules and papillary microcarcinoma was found in the lobe itslef, not the nodules. The cancer was found after surgery in the pathology report. As soon as I found out, I wanted completion surgery, but the surgeon refused, saying it was not necessary since the cancer was small. I strongly disagreed, but lost the fight.
> 
> I went back in October for an ultrasound, and they found new very small nodules on the right lobe. They were not there at the time of surgery. The doctor said they were too small to biopsy, just 2mm.
> 
> ...


Aw; man!! Butterfly!







Not good. Dang!! Why oh why did they leave "any" thyroid behind? Especially w/Papillary cancer?

You are not over-reacting. This is fast moving. Duh?? Wake up doctors out there! Patient has history of papillary cancer, new nodules growing size fast? Puhleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!!

How are the cervical lymph nodes? Any swelling or pain in those?

I hate that you have to go through this again and the part I really hate is that once again you are being told you are over reacting. We all know what the implications are here. Surprised they don't want to put you on Anti-d's or is the offer on the plate already?

Yes; I am angry. And very very upset for "you!"

Please please keep us in the loop and I am keeping you in my prayers and thoughts!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you, Andros, for everything. Especially for the support and helping me to feel like I'm not crazy, I'm not overreacting, this is something they need to pay attention to!

I am so beyond angry at my first surgeon!!!! If he had just LISTENED to me and done completion surgery in August, I would not be in this position now!! And because I have both lupus and Sjogren's, it's pretty much inevitable that surgery will put me in another flare and I'm sick of being sick. But my biggest concern now is getting rid of the rest of this thyroid before the nodules grow too much more. I know that if they reach 1cm or larger, and if they are malignant, I will need radiation, and that terrifies me. My salivary glands are already about shot from the Sjogren's, and if I have radiation which will likely kill off the rest of them, I can pretty much kiss my teaching career goodbye. I have no idea what I will do if that happens. Yeah, lots of "ifs" and I pray that I'll go through this just fine, but I keep coming back to the fact that this all could have been avoided last summer.

In October, the lymph nodes were swollen, and one was "suspicious". I had a lymph node biopsy and thankfully that was negative. Last month, the ultrasound technician said the lymph nodes were enlarged, but the endo said the lymph nodes were fine. So I have no clue who to believe. They feel like they're swollen though.

What are anti-D's?? I'm on Synthroid, 88, every day and an extra half on Saturday.

I really appreciate the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

butterfly said:


> Thank you, Andros, for everything. Especially for the support and helping me to feel like I'm not crazy, I'm not overreacting, this is something they need to pay attention to!
> 
> I am so beyond angry at my first surgeon!!!! If he had just LISTENED to me and done completion surgery in August, I would not be in this position now!! And because I have both lupus and Sjogren's, it's pretty much inevitable that surgery will put me in another flare and I'm sick of being sick. But my biggest concern now is getting rid of the rest of this thyroid before the nodules grow too much more. I know that if they reach 1cm or larger, and if they are malignant, I will need radiation, and that terrifies me. My salivary glands are already about shot from the Sjogren's, and if I have radiation which will likely kill off the rest of them, I can pretty much kiss my teaching career goodbye. I have no idea what I will do if that happens. Yeah, lots of "ifs" and I pray that I'll go through this just fine, but I keep coming back to the fact that this all could have been avoided last summer.
> 
> ...


Anti-d's are antidepressants. I was being snide. We have much in common. I also have Lupus (discoid and systemic) and Sjogren's. Sometimes I wake up with the inside of my throat completely stuck together. I keep liquids bedside but I hate to drink all night as then I have to void all night. And the eyes?? OMG!! I have to use lacrilube every night and some nights that does not get me through the night.

Where is your TSH at? It should be suppressed. Because of the cancer.

My doc keeps mine (I did not have cancer that I know of because I had RAI) suppressed @ 0.03 and THAT keeps the Lupus antibodies at bay. Believe that or not. They are barely detectable. At one time, Anti-DNA was through the roof. Thought you might like to know this. I take no other meds except for my Armour.

I do take a lot of supplements and spices though.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Butterfly:
Welcome to the board! Hey, maybe you and Andros are long-lost relatives...like one of you was swapped at the hospital or something! Seriously, Andros knows her research as well as healthy living DESPITE thyroid and these other autoimmune conditions. And, she STILL has to occasionally self-advocate when she encounters the occasional brain-dead substitute doctor. So, you should find plenty of good info. to take back and check with your docs (or hire new ones as needed) from the folks here.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, we really do have a lot in common, Andros! Debbie, I love it - Andros and I may just be long-lost relatives! Should have known about the anti-d's, and nope, they haven't suggested that yet, but probably only because what they would LIKE to suggest for me is a muzzle!  When I walked into the newest endo's office and she asked why I was there (at a big university teaching hospital with an ego as huge as the ocean), I said "I'm here to get either completion surgery or a PET scan, or both. I want you to help me with that." The woman looked at me as if I had completely forgotten my "place" but I didn't back down. When I saw her the second time, after the ultrasound, she said in a snotty voice, "if it will reduce your anxiety, I will refer you to a surgeon." Damn right I want to see a surgeon!!!! And if this does turn out to be cancer, as I suspect it is, I'll tell her what she can do with "anxiety"!!

I so know what you mean about the dry mouth at night. I keep a glass of water at my bedside, and I wake up once or twice to dash across to the bathroom, which I don't like, but it's better than how painfully dry I get. And yikes, I never heard of the insides of your throat sticking together - that sounds incredibly scary!! I also keep special lozenges with me all the time - can't remember the name of it right now, (brain fog), it's prescription though, and that sometimes helps too. My eyes are much much better than they used to be since I've been using Restasis. My throat is the worst of all the Sjgoren's issues. I'm never ever seen without a water bottle. My rheumy calls what I have "advanced Sjogren's" and I'm not so sure I like that...!!

I can't find the latest labs with the TSH, I will look in the morning, but I remember it's in the normal range. I so, so wish I could get back on Armour!! I was on it when I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's back in 2007, and I felt fantastic then. Unfortunately, the holistic doctor I was seeing who prescribed it closed his practice and I haven't found another endo who is willing to prescribe it.

Really interesting about the suppressed TSH keeping lupus at bay - I will talk to my rheumy and endo about that! I see the rheumy on the 24th, endo not until April unless I have surgery first. I will do whatever it takes to get the lupus and Sjogren's under control because I've been in a flare since New Year's Day and I'm tired of it.

I take a lot of supplements too - grapeseed extract, evening primrose oil, B6, B12, D, multivitamin, and I was encouraged to take choline and one other supplement that's supposed to help lupus but can't remember what it is now.

Thanks so much for the welcome and the advice, Debbie. I posted here a bit when I was about to have surgery, and then after I got home. Then I kind of didn't want to think about thyroid issues for a while, so stopped. But I'm back, and I'm staying this time. I really appreciate all the information, support, and everyone is so friendly to each other and helpful.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Butterfly:
> Welcome to the board! Hey, maybe you and Andros are long-lost relatives...like one of you was swapped at the hospital or something! Seriously, Andros knows her research as well as healthy living DESPITE thyroid and these other autoimmune conditions. And, she STILL has to occasionally self-advocate when she encounters the occasional brain-dead substitute doctor. So, you should find plenty of good info. to take back and check with your docs (or hire new ones as needed) from the folks here.


Bless your heart, Debbie!! You know I am always so pleased when you can spend some time w/us. You put a smile in my heart!!

Don't give yourself short shrift. You are an information source in your own right!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Butterfly:
Sounds you have stood up to The Almighter Doctor and lived to tell about it (and the REASON you live is BECAUSE you know when to advocate for your own health, lol!). You know, perhaps a primary doc would be willing to prescribe the Armour. I know that 2 docs told my 20 year old daughter that she was having a hard time converting synthetic thyroid hormone to the components her body needed, so she was switched to Armour by a integrative medicine doc in June. That med switch and a prescription for birth control pills to harnass out of control female hormones is what has made the difference between this daughter going back to her art school a couple of weeks ago and going through the programs at FOUR psychiatric hospitals last spring and fall!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

butterfly said:


> Wow, we really do have a lot in common, Andros! Debbie, I love it - Andros and I may just be long-lost relatives! Should have known about the anti-d's, and nope, they haven't suggested that yet, but probably only because what they would LIKE to suggest for me is a muzzle!  When I walked into the newest endo's office and she asked why I was there (at a big university teaching hospital with an ego as huge as the ocean), I said "I'm here to get either completion surgery or a PET scan, or both. I want you to help me with that." The woman looked at me as if I had completely forgotten my "place" but I didn't back down. When I saw her the second time, after the ultrasound, she said in a snotty voice, "if it will reduce your anxiety, I will refer you to a surgeon." Damn right I want to see a surgeon!!!! And if this does turn out to be cancer, as I suspect it is, I'll tell her what she can do with "anxiety"!!
> 
> I so know what you mean about the dry mouth at night. I keep a glass of water at my bedside, and I wake up once or twice to dash across to the bathroom, which I don't like, but it's better than how painfully dry I get. And yikes, I never heard of the insides of your throat sticking together - that sounds incredibly scary!! I also keep special lozenges with me all the time - can't remember the name of it right now, (brain fog), it's prescription though, and that sometimes helps too. My eyes are much much better than they used to be since I've been using Restasis. My throat is the worst of all the Sjgoren's issues. I'm never ever seen without a water bottle. My rheumy calls what I have "advanced Sjogren's" and I'm not so sure I like that...!!
> 
> ...


OMG!! They must give courses in Condescending 101 in medical school!! I am so glad you stood your ground w/her. I actually think women doctors exhibit worse behaviour than male doctors. They really like to flaunt that superiority complex.

Did you get appt. set up w/the surgeon? Encourage your endo to think outside the box on your behalf. Just say, "Why don't "we" try this and see if it works!" Man, to think we have to handle these doctors w/kid gloves rankles me no end. As long as your FT3 and FT4 are in the right place, there should be no problem doing this.

Maybe your lozenges prevent your throat from sticking together and yes, it is scary.

You are on the right track w/supplement but where oh where are your Omegas?? Heaven's girl. That's #1 for any autoimmune chronic illness for inflammation and to "support" the immune system.

You want to see improvement; take Carlson's Omega III, 2000 mgs. per day and some Black Currant Seed Oil, 1000 mg. pre day (Omega VI which has an extra enzyme) and use olive oil for your Omega VIII. This will greatly help the Sjogrens' and the Lupus.

Ask your pharmacist who in the area is scripting Armour for his/her patients.

You are going to be fine. Attitude plays a huge role re the Lupus and the Sjogren's and all else. Think positive even if others around you don't. Don't let anybody or anything drag you down.


----------

